# First off-leash walk for both of us!



## SophieGSD (Feb 6, 2012)

So, I'm SUPER protective of Sophie, because she's my world. It makes me so nervous to let her off leash for fear of someone stealing her, especially with her being intact..

But my husband decided it was time, and we let Sophie off her leash..
And she never got out of our sight! She'd trot a few yards ahead of us, and then would stop and look back, and if we were stopped, she'd come back to us. We took her all the way down to the bayou we live on, and since she LOVES chasing sticks, decided to see if she'd go into the water.

That dog has fins, I swear! She took off and jumped off the bank into the water and swam probably a good 100 feet or so into the water, grabbed the stick, and came back! She did this for about 15 minutes before she got tired. We went back home, she took a quick nap, and we went and did it again! Since she likes water so much, I might see about getting her into some DockDogs. XD

My main brag for the day: Sophie did AMAZING being off leash. =D Listened to EVERY recall, never got out of our sight, and was just so well-behaved in general. <3 Here's to a good day!

So how about y'all? What was your first experience having your dog off leash?


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Ottawa has a strict leash law which I abide, mostly for the dog's safety. My parents have a farm so I allow both dogs off there there, the only threat is the electric fence for the animals and they've both learned to keep away from the nasty yellow wire which "bites" lol

There's two off leash dog parks and even with all the distractions Jazzy has great recall, I haven't tested Delgado yet since he hasn't finished his shots


----------



## Falkosmom (Jul 27, 2011)

My first experience off leash with all the dogs I have ever owned begins with the first day I get them. I keep them off leash as much as possible and IMO it contributes to the their excellent recalls. At maturity, each one has been bomb proof, most without formal training.


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

Congrats on your first offleash adventure! 
Koda's first offleash walk was when she was six months old. I was walking to the lake and when I looked down at her, all I could think was how well she walked on a leash and how she was always by my side. So I reached down and unclipped her.
She stopped for a minute but when I kept moving she just trotted by my side. 
We only use a leash if we are in a populated place, going somewhere with other dogs, or if there are cars nearby. Otherwise we have no need for one.


----------



## SophieGSD (Feb 6, 2012)

Shade said:


> Ottawa has a strict leash law which I abide, mostly for the dog's safety. My parents have a farm so I allow both dogs off there there, the only threat is the electric fence for the animals and they've both learned to keep away from the nasty yellow wire which "bites" lol
> 
> There's two off leash dog parks and even with all the distractions Jazzy has great recall, I haven't tested Delgado yet since he hasn't finished his shots


I didn't think about leash laws. Especially with Sophie being a German Shepherd. I'll definitely look into that. Thank you for reminding me!

And yeah, I've been wanting to take Sophie to some of the dog parks around here. One is on the beach and one is just a grassy, fenced-in area. We'll definitely plan for that date.



Falkosmom said:


> My first experience off leash with all the dogs I have ever owned begins with the first day I get them. I keep them off leash as much as possible and IMO it contributes to the their excellent recalls. At maturity, each one has been bomb proof, most without formal training.


Well, I would have done the same with Sophie, but when we got her we lived in an apartment complex with very.. strange.. neighbors. Pretty sure a couple of them reported us for having a German Shepherd, but oh well.

But yeah, next dog we get I will definitely give them more off-leash time. Sophie has had a good bit, especially out at my mom's house, but not so much that I was comfortable just letting her go. (My horses are there as well, and the one would have stomped Sophie to death. He hates dogs, for whatever reason. We had him from the day he was born, and he was never attacked by dogs. He just didn't like them.) But down here, I'm comfortable letting her off. Our neighbors are really nice, and it's a pretty trusting neighborhood.


----------



## SophieGSD (Feb 6, 2012)

GsdLoverr729 said:


> Congrats on your first offleash adventure!
> Koda's first offleash walk was when she was six months old. I was walking to the lake and when I looked down at her, all I could think was how well she walked on a leash and how she was always by my side. So I reached down and unclipped her.
> She stopped for a minute but when I kept moving she just trotted by my side.
> We only use a leash if we are in a populated place, going somewhere with other dogs, or if there are cars nearby. Otherwise we have no need for one.


Aww, that's cute! Sophie likes to roam around a bit, but like I said in the original post, she'd only go off a few yards and then look back to make sure we're still there.


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

SophieGSD said:


> Aww, that's cute! Sophie likes to roam around a bit, but like I said in the original post, she'd only go off a few yards and then look back to make sure we're still there.


That's how most are  Koda for some reason is attached to me at the hip and she actually has panic attacks when not with me. Big mama's girl 
We are also well known enough by the police force both here and in my hometown that the officers get confused when she is on a leash xD


----------



## SophieGSD (Feb 6, 2012)

GsdLoverr729 said:


> That's how most are  Koda for some reason is attached to me at the hip and she actually has panic attacks when not with me. Big mama's girl
> We are also well known enough by the police force both here and in my hometown that the officers get confused when she is on a leash xD


Haha I bet that's helpful. XD Don't have to worry about any "Ma'am, please put your dog on a leash" comments.


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

SophieGSD said:


> Haha I bet that's helpful. XD Don't have to worry about any "Ma'am, please put your dog on a leash" comments.


Yup  I was kind of sad when we visited NC because I was asked to put her on a leash once  I did, of course. I had just forgotten we weren't home and the local officers did not know her or how well behaved she is. Well.... At least when she is with mommy xD


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

I only go off leash in the middle of the woods or on trails where we won't run into many people/dogs. Rooney also never got out of sight, sometimes I'd lose him in the brush due to his sable coloring, but as soon as I would say "come" he'd fly through the forest without hitting a thing. Quite amazing the control they have over their bodies and paws when running through that obstacle course. No matter how good the recall I would never be off leash anywhere near a road, if I can hear a car we're too close for comfort. Although these dogs aren't known to have the crazy prey/hunt drives that sporting dogs have, I still wouldn't trust him if he saw a prey animal of some sort run off some where.


----------



## KentuckyGSDLover (Nov 17, 2011)

Congratulations! Strangely, my first two GSD were pretty much trained off-leash because we started when they were very young. Both recalled and both listened. This third GSD I have is a mystery to me still.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Awesome.

Its funny - and issue we see on my team with new GSDs is getting them to leave their handler. Labs are just the opposite and you have to work on getting them back. 

Oh gosh watch Ms Sophie around water now! I remember the day Grim dove into a drainage ditch in the lowcountry and how quickly we scrambled to yank him out. (Too steep to climb-worried about gators)


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

martemchik said:


> I only go off leash in the middle of the woods or on trails where we won't run into many people/dogs. Rooney also never got out of sight, sometimes I'd lose him in the brush due to his sable coloring, but as soon as I would say "come" he'd fly through the forest without hitting a thing. Quite amazing the control they have over their bodies and paws when running through that obstacle course. No matter how good the recall I would never be off leash anywhere near a road, if I can hear a car we're too close for comfort. Although these dogs aren't known to have the crazy prey/hunt drives that sporting dogs have, I still wouldn't trust him if he saw a prey animal of some sort run off some where.


Pretty much the same for Abby and me, except for the prey drive thingy. Abby will chase deer but she always comes back. Squirrels and other small animals are also fair game.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

I especially like the natural obstacle course. It's a wonderful thing to watch their agility and gracefulness.


----------

